# Suche sehr altes Rätsel/Grusel PC-Spiel



## Xeelyn (27. Juli 2014)

*Suche sehr altes Rätsel/Grusel PC-Spiel*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin schon sehr lange auf der suche nach einem alten Rätsel/Grusel Pc-Spiel , das ich vor 10-15 Jahren mal gespielt habe :x
ich weiß das es seeehr lange her ist und ich sehr wenig Infos behalten habe,
möglicherweise weil ich auch nicht sehr weit gekommen bin, habe mich damals so sehr erschrocken, dass ich den pc danach ausgemacht habe 
Dennoch habe ich die Hoffnung, das mir hier evtl. jemand helfen könnte 

*- es war kein Shooter
- ich glaube mich zu erinnern das es in der Ich-Ansicht gespielt wurde und man selber auch ab und zu etwas sagte wenn man sich etwas ansah
- es waren ab und zu Videosequenzen
- man musste ein Büro mit mehreren Bürozellen durchsuchen
- an einem Schreibtisch fand ich irgendetwas oder tat irgendwas und der Pc dort startete sich, nach kurzer zeit kam ganz unerwartet etwas gruseliges aus dem Pc und ich hörte leider auf *


es ist leider nicht mehr viel, aber vll gibt es ja jemanden, der genau diese erinnerung auch noch hat und weiß welches es sein könnte 
Danke im Voraus
Xeelyn


----------



## golani79 (28. Juli 2014)

Klingt nach Phantasmagoria - A Puzzle of Flesh


----------



## Xeelyn (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo golani  danke für deine Antwort!
hab mir das grad bei youtube angeschaut, bin mir nicht 100% sicher, da dort wohl seeehr viele videosequenzen sind und ich garnicht sooviele in errinerrung habe, jedoch kommen mir die bürozellen und auch der leerstehende schreibtisch sehr bekannt vor 
Kann man das noch irgendwo runterladen?


----------



## Kaisan (28. Juli 2014)

Xeelyn schrieb:


> Hallo golani  danke für deine Antwort!
> hab mir das grad bei youtube angeschaut, bin mir nicht 100% sicher, da dort wohl seeehr viele videosequenzen sind und ich garnicht sooviele in errinerrung habe, jedoch kommen mir die bürozellen und auch der leerstehende schreibtisch sehr bekannt vor
> Kann man das noch irgendwo runterladen?



Auf gog.com bekommst Du das Teil für 5,99 US-Dollar zum Download. Dafür wurde es dort auch für moderne Betriebssysteme optimiert. Phantasmagoria 2 for download $5.99 - GOG.com


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Wenn Du nen direkten Download für Lau meinst: Games "darfst" du generell nirgends legal kostenfrei runterladen, außer der Rechteinhaber hat es ganz explizit zum freien Download freigegeben - is leider so, selbst wenn ein Game 20 Jahre alt sein sollte  

aber vlt kannst Du es ja noch bei amazon gebraucht oder bei ebay finden, wobei das bei gog.com noch besser ist, da es "modernisiert" wurde - sehr alte Games auf nem neuen PC zum Laufen zu bekommen ist nämlich oftmals nicht möglich


----------



## Xeelyn (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo Kaisan , Hallo Herbboy, vielen dan auch für eure Antworten !
dann werde ich mal schauen auf welchem der wege ich mir dieses alte spiel nochmal besorgen kann 
wenn ich es dann ausprobieren konnte, werde ich nochmal rückmeldung geben, ob es genau dieses war 
Danke euch


----------



## golani79 (28. Juli 2014)

Wie oben erwähnt, ist good old games eigentlich ne recht gute Quelle für ältere Spiele, da diese auch aufbereitet wurden und prinzipiell auch problemlos auf neuen System laufen.

Hab die Spiele auf gog.com nochmal geholt, obwohl ich die noch auf CD ROM hier rumliegen hab


----------



## Xeelyn (28. Juli 2014)

na das klingt als ob es sich wirklich lohnen würde 
sagmal kann es sein das es bei dem spiel auch mehrere handlungsmöglichkeiten gab? bzw. das je nachdem für was man sich endschieden hat auch die geschichte sich damit verändert hat?
oder mein ich nur das auf der suche mal bei irgend einem anderen spiel gelesen zu haben


----------



## golani79 (28. Juli 2014)

Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich meine, dass zwei verschiedene Enden gab - nur hat man während des Spiels eigentlich keine Handlungsmöglichkeiten, die den Fortgang der Geschichte beeinflussen (ist aber auch schon ewig her, dass ich es gespielt habe  ).


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Juli 2014)

Steht das Spiel net auf dem Index ? ^^


----------



## Kaisan (28. Juli 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Steht das Spiel net auf dem Index ? ^^



Es kam in Deutschland nur mit anderem Untertitel raus ("Labor des Grauens"), wurde aber in Sachen Gewalt nicht geschnitten: Phantasmagoria 2: Labor des Grauens - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)


----------

